# correct engine oil for 67 HO ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i just bought a 67 gto ho, i have not worked on a car in close to 30 years this is my first gto....the main seal leaks and i was told may be best to leave it unless its real bad, a friend said to maybe use a thicker grade engine oil to help slow the leak ?...could someone advise me the correct oil i should be using in a normal situation, and then maybe a thicker oil if possible, the car is on its way to me and i want to check and change all the oils etc...thanks..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I run the valvoline racing 20w-50. You could also run a qt of the LUCAS oil stabiliser.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Another option is to use a qt of Bars Leaks rear main seal repair:

Bar's Leaks Rear Main Seal


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

any multigrade oil suitable for the driving climate you live in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just make sure the oil has enough ZDDP in it. Google ZDDP to get a quickie education on it.


----------

